
GraphQL in Use: Building a Blogging Engine API with Golang and PostgreSQL - topliceanu
http://alexandrutopliceanu.ro/post/graphql-with-go-and-postgresql/
======
jadbox
I feel that GraphQL is a lost cause for any sort of mass adoption, especially
outside of dynamic languages. Working with it using statically typed languages
is incredibly tedious. Also, security scopes/boundaries are also challenging
to enforce (restriction certain relationships).

